# Almond News



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Looking good for Calf. Almond growers to keep up their corps and as such the demand for bees should be high again this year.

*Almonds Projected to Become the Number One Ingredient Nut by 2009
Food Manufacturers Are Turning to Almonds to Enhance Global Product Pipeline*



(October 9, 2008, Paris) – Almonds continue to be the second most frequently used nut in new nut-containing food products worldwide, and if demand continues to grow at this rate, almonds will become the number one nut for global new product introductions by 2009.

According to the Mintel Global New Products Database (GNPD), new almond-containing product introductions around the world grew substantially more than new food and other nut introductions in 2007 (introductions in almonds increased by 26 percent, food 14 percent, and nuts 16 percent respectively).1 This trajectory is monitored by the Almond Board of California (ABC) as a marker of success for its industry.



ABC, which is exhibiting at this year’s SIAL show in Paris (exhibit space 4M085 in the USA pavilion), has witnessed a strong upswing in global demand in recent years. The Mintel GNPD1 highlights the upward trend of almond product introductions around the world:

Globally, almonds accounted for 22 percent of new nut introductions in manufactured food products, a strong growth level that has remained consistent for the past five years.
Europe led with 32 percent of new almond product introductions, a 14 percent increase over 2006.In Asia-Pacific markets, almonds play a large role particularly related to confectionery products. Japan consistently has experienced strong almond introductions over the past five years, while almond introductions in China have tripled since 2005. In India, where almonds are steeped in tradition, innovation increased by 50 percent in 2007, led by the confectionery sector. The California almond industry estimates 26 percent (or over a quarter) of new almond products from the top ten almond manufacturers are brands with a strong U.S. presence being introduced in other countries.
“The almond industry experienced landmark years in 2006 and 2007,” said Shirley Horn, senior director of global marketing and communications for the ABC. “The Almond Board of California expects this tremendous success to continue, as almonds meet global food manufacturers’ needs for versatile, functional and value-added ingredients that appeal to consumers’ desires for taste, nutrition and indulgence.”



In the confectionery category, 11 of the 21 countries surveyed in Europe launched more products with almonds than any other nut.1 Globally, chocolate confectionery is now a $74 billion industry.[2] According to Euromonitor, in 2006, more than 6.5 million tons of chocolate were sold worldwide, up nearly 260,000 tons from 2005.2 The total number of almond-chocolate introductions increased 237 percent from 2001 to 2006, meaning manufacturers around the world are increasingly leveraging the strong consumer appeal for almond-chocolate combinations.1 During this same timeframe, chocolate introductions increased 196 percent.1



Horn commented, “Premiumisation is a major growth driver for confectionery products. Consumer demand for healthy, more natural foods also seems to be appealing for all food categories. Almonds are perfectly poised to tap into these trends. To reinforce the point, research1 shows that amongst European, North American, Latin American, and Middle Eastern and African manufacturers, ‘premium’ was one of the top-three claims made for almond product introductions. ‘Natural,’ and ‘no additives and/or preservatives’ also were found to be ranked high in terms of claims manufacturers made for almond product introductions.”



Demand for almond products translates across continents, cultures and cuisines, sustaining the almond industry’s growth rate. California almonds are now responsible for the supply of more than 80 percent of the world’s almonds. Almond shipments to overseas markets increased to 866.4 million pounds in 2007/08, up 24 percent over the previous year, led by strong growth in Europe, Asia and the Middle East.3 Notably, almond exports have achieved new monthly records for the past 13 consecutive months.



In order to meet accelerating demand for almonds, ABC actively works to provide educational resources for the food manufacturing industry and consumers on the many benefits that almonds have to offer. As part of its participation in SIAL, ABC has partnered with young talented pastry chef Yann Brys from the well-renowned French House of gastronomy DALLOYAU Paris to showcase innovative ingredient ideas and uses of almonds in chocolate, pastry and snacking categories.





“I enjoy working with almonds as they are indulgent, healthy and versatile – they also complement the silkiness of the chocolate products I create. They embody a sense of luxury for customers,” said Yann Brys.



To help show how food professionals can develop their own new product ideas, Yann Brys will be offering booth visitors samples of recipes that use almonds as a key ingredient. These recipes will bring to life the way almonds provide flavor dimension, value and crunch for many diverse types of eating occasions.

###

The Almond Board of California administers a grower-enacted Federal Marketing Order under the supervision of the United States Department of Agriculture. Established in 1950, the Board’s charge is to promote the best quality almonds, California’s largest tree nut crop. For more information on the Almond Board of California or almonds, visit www.AlmondsAreIn.com.

http://www.almondboard.com/News/pressreleasedetail.cfm?ItemNumber=29541


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Almonds*

Yes Alpha the board has done an incredible job of promoting and marketing a great product.
That said, the pollination situation is looking ugly right now. Growers are upset about the $170+ quotes and are looking to cut costs. They appear to be waiting for panic and anxiety to set in before they start negotiating. "What's the price?" Plus there seems to be an abundance of bees coming in without contracts or history of placement. Pollination fees may actually decline in 2009.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Tom,

Well, from what I am hearing the supply may not be as good as some are letting on. We have seen this before and those almond growers that don't already have a contract with a beek or broker may be out of luck and end up paying more. 

We go through this every year and it all seems to shake out. The ones that suffer the worst will be the growers in the end that waited. I have strong two deep hives and haven't had a problem with them getting jumped on yet. On the other hand talking to some of the brokers some of the hives are arriving very week and won't be making the cut for the groves as grading has tightened as prices grow. If something is even marginal we won't send it...this is why I think demand will be greater then supply...first in will get the good hives...last will get the weak or nothing at all.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Whazzup*

Alpha couldn't argue with a thing you said and I hope you're right about it all!

Always a shortage of good bees Tom


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Almond poker*

But I am speaking to growers, other bkeeprs, pkg houses, etc., every day. 

Right now 8 fr avg bees are being offered for $145 in the Fresno Bee ( the local newspaper. ) 

Lots of talk but I do not see many papers signed at this point in time.

Growers are waiting believe me. I am quoting $150 for 8 fr average.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> We have seen this before and those almond growers that don't already have a contract with a beek or broker may be out of luck and end up paying more.
> 
> The ones that suffer the worst will be the growers in the end that waited. .


Ha, now that's funny, sure didn't happen that way couple years ago.

Hives sitting around everywhere NOT being rented.

I would be very open minded right now.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

With bumper crops this year and demand growing it is a different story now.

"About 60 percent of the U.S. honey bee supply buzzes around California almond orchards each spring for pollination. With almond bearing acreage projections of 750,000 bearing acres in 2011, the demand for pollination could require 1.7 million colonies, or 70 percent of the nation’s current honey bee supply."

http://www.avenuevine.com/archives/003573.html

Not sure that 70 % of the bee supply will migrate to Calf. so that is why I am saying there will be more demand then supply....I could be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> With bumper crops this year and demand growing it is a different story now.
> 
> "About 60 percent of the U.S. honey bee supply buzzes around California almond orchards each spring for pollination. With almond bearing acreage projections of 750,000 bearing acres in 2011, the demand for pollination could require 1.7 million colonies, or 70 percent of the nation’s current honey bee supply."
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more. 

Bumper crop means nothing! Selling a bumper crop means nothing!

"70% of bee supply will migrate to Calif" according to who??? the fact of the matter is, the data is not accurate.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Trying to estimate supply of bees vs nuts ha.I would rather go ice fishing on thin ice or go to reno,better odds.The least said right now is the easiest mended.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> Bumper crop means nothing! Selling a bumper crop means nothing!
> 
> "70% of bee supply will migrate to Calif" according to who??? the fact of the matter is, the data is not accurate.


According to whom? I posted the link to the info why don't you take the time to read it instead of your off hand comments. I notice you didn't post anything to back up your statement. 

Take a look at the almond crops for the last two years and the projected crop for next year smart guy. The almond demand and the number of trees is growing every year.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

It's the SUPPLY side, is the factor, NOT the demand. The demand is set 40, 000 next year O.K. ..... Thats OLD news.

The SUPPLY is ???? The demand is SET. 

Almonds don't just appear the following year.... like BEES do! UP DOWN... 

Alpha, hope this make sense.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Keith,

Maybe we are looking at the same thing from different ends. Yes, there are a certain number of trees that need pollination so that number is set. However that number is greater this year then last.

The supply of bees is what is the question, and not just bees in general but good hives. I know for a fact that the number of bees in Louisiana and Texas were affected this year and drought in other areas and flooding in others have left some hives weaker then normal. I know some beeks in Colorado that usually send colonies out have been hit with nosema and other problems so the numbers they are sending are not up to last years. I don't have info about how Calf. bees are fairing this year and maybe those numbers are up...maybe you can fill us in on those better. I can say that last year we were getting the same stories about what the prices were, too many bees available etc. but then they took um all and were asking for additionally colonies (hello, there is three feet of snow on the hives in Jan). It just seems to be a consistent "nobody knows whats going on" type of thing each year.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Wise advice*

" Least said; easiest mended "


That's a good one Thank you high rate:shhhh:


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks tom.:thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> thanks tom.:thumbsup:


ya High rate you should know about thousands of hives not being rented.

All these folks talking about an out come in the almonds...


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks keith, as you now it is no pic nick.If it was that easy bring it on,our company should as well had CCD not renting, 2000 good colonies a few years ago.speculqation and facts some should learn other than the news.THANKS KEITH.:thumbsup:


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

2000*150=0 When roumours start flying and people have no contracts.thanks.::no:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yea High rate, they start flapping about yeilds and selling out crops & then make the mistake of talking about pollination is going to be GREAT because of the nut sales.It just shows you why were in the boat were in. lol Hard to soar like an eagle when your surrounded by turkeys.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

TURKEYS no BUZZARDS ya.LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bummer Dude*

hrs 

2,3? years ago my friend had 2200+ KILLER bees out of Wyo. On Thurs. the early nonpareils began to break. Those colonies still sat in the holding yard.

We took them in without an agreed price. Crappola bees were shotcanned and removed. By dawn Mon. A<M all was done. Grower paid a fair price. 

Kinda ages you though


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

2/3 how about 8 and 10 framers stomach that.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> 2/3 how about 8 and 10 framers stomach that.



AW that's chump change, I here you got it coming out the waaassssZoooo. lol


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

lights are on employees are happy.Things could be alot better if people would quiet flapping about how wonderful the almonds are.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

What I am hearing is around Fresno and Kings And Tulare County they are renting bees for 140.00 a hive for 8 frame avg, But I have also herd 130.00 tossed around and those are ones who already have signed contracts from local Beekeepers. And I only have a few hives wanting to go in with someone just to be able to buy a few extra supplies to expand. And I am still sitting her stuck. With no where to go.

Angi


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> lights are on employees are happy..


Now that one takes the cake Lou. lol


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*I think it was Thurs last week*

Hardshells the smaller later varieties that set the heavy crops this year are posting in the market at $1.13 / lb. That is a low price if you have to sell and also probably lower than your budget planned a year ago.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Crappollas*

By that I mean the two orchards the bees were junk, bad, no good, no value,

they were moved out then we went in 2500+ col A lotta hurt out there

Whaddaya do?


----------



## chadraglnad (Nov 2, 2008)

Having very little tolerance for people who think like a one way street. There is way more acreage then colonies of bees that qualify. And for those who want the work and can make it happen do it. Those who don't well don't. FYI almond growers insure their crops which require a "certain undisclosed amount of Bees". Pretty safe job security as long as you have the right grower!

Good luck this year.... oh I think fair market price is about $150-$160 8 frame min.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*The Rub*

Chad is when bees that QUALIFY sit out while bees that DON'T qualify get paid.

It's tough out here right now. Hardshells below $1.00. Does that affect the price of bees? Ask the grower!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

chadraglnad said:


> Having very little tolerance for people who think like a one way street. There is way more acreage then colonies of bees that qualify. Good luck this year.... oh I think fair market price is about $150-$160 8 frame min.


I would like to meet that guy with a 8 frame min.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

eight frame min wow that would be a tough contract to meet it probably would even make much sense to sign a contract like that if they are that big split em up lol.
i talked with my broker last week and she is talking same prices as last year about 150-155. for an eight frame average.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*pollination*

Hearing all sorts of things about almond pollination. ie: lots of bees; "big beeks" pollinating for $100; Fla and Grga beeks not coming out for lower prices; Dakotas and other cold area beeks coming to CA for winter anyways, even if no contract.

What are the names of some almond brokers?

Thanks.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Almonds*

Hardshell varieties that set the big crop are priced at .93 / lb. That is very disappointing for growers. One farmer told me offhand that the way fuel prices have been dropping, he was hoping bees would drop too...there is so much uncertainty in finances...and there are definetly plenty of unplaced bees.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Tom,

I am wondering about the unplaced bees. Two brokers I know have been pushing to find out how many good hives are left that can be sent because they haven't received enough yet. I am wondering if those that still don't have contracts maybe are not talking to the right people.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Well the Almond Board confrence is coming up it is either next week or the week after. Tom are you still planning on going? Give me a call and let me know. Parking is 1.00 an hr. Maybe We can car pool to save on funds. We will know more on that Wed as right before lunch is a talk all with beekeepers and Almond growers and the Almond board talking about Almonds 2009 and beyond and the future of it. For all that is not going if anyone would like info on it after it is over let me know. I can write up a little of what was said and what is expected just let me know.

Angi


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Angi_H said:


> Parking is 1.00 an hr. Maybe We can car pool to save on funds.
> Angi


Yea, I told my growers I woulda gone but the parking fees were a real killer.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Yea, I told my growers I woulda gone but the parking fees were a real killer.


Be nice, Keith!:no:
Anyone who drives a porche should hafta pay $5 an hour:lookout:
Angi, I for one would like a report on what the talk is about.
I can talk smart cuz we left California yesterday and won't be back for three weeks. Y'all out there order up a little sunshine will ya? We want those queens to think it's spring already.
Sheri


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

I talked to my broker yesterday. On paper right now he has his bees ,but most likely will be short by Jan.According to him some of the real big farms are trying to keep last years prices with the beekeepers trying to place large numbers and not have to look around for a new farm.
At this point alot of the out of state bees wintered in cali haven't been looked at. As for here it's got cold way early and brood is nearly nothing,so if it's not a full strength hive it's going to take alot of money and time to push them this year from florida to be big boxes of bees,of course we can catch some warm weather too just as easy,but the setup so far here says a long and extra cold winter.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Y'all out there order up a little sunshine will ya? We want those queens to think it's spring already.
> Sheri


Gotta get the right patty in those hives Sheri.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Gotta get the right patty in those hives Sheri.


We put Globals on in Wisconsin, on top, late September, early October. Shipped the bees out first 10 days of November. When we got there late November most still had eggs. The good ones look _very_ good. Most had the patties gone from the top. Still had pollen and honey in stores. Any small or queenless ones usually had patties unfinished on top. Maybe, Keith, your patties would have turned them on too.  We do want to try yours some time, for sure.
We put 2 more Globals in between and that better hold them til late December, when we will be back. The last few days we were out there it was gloomy and cool. The only bees flying much were those looking for the source of the pollen and syrup we just gave them. Everything was greening up nicely though and wildflower blooms were starting, that has to help.
Back on topic, we saw noticeably way less bees setting than last couple years same places same time. Maybe the beeks are stockpiling them down south somewhere or shipping much later, don't know. Add that observation with some brokers asking about availability of good bees, one has to wonder.....
Sheri


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Maybe, Keith, your patties would have turned them on too.  We do want to try yours some time, for sure.
> Sheri


Ha! maybe.....

Maybe next year Sheri, I'm booked up till Jan 20 of this year. Got to get more tubs in the system.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keith, when I said maybe your patties would turn _them_ on I was referring to the queenless ones. I hear your patties do miracles for a colony, are they that good?. 
Sheri


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sheri, if you could come up with something that made them all Queen "right", I would give Chef the sub receipe. lol


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Sheri, if you could come up with something that made them all Queen "right", I would give Chef the sub receipe. lol


 Guess Chef is out of luck for now, unless he sneaks a read of your research papers when he's down there helping next summer. Where there's a will there's a way and we all know Chef is willful when it comes to your recipe.
Sheri


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Sheri it is not looking good for weather. Nothing but fog and cold for the next 10 days. At least we have not had a frost yet. Usually we have had a hard frost by now. My bees are clustered right now with no onw moving around. I am hoping for a somewhat warm day to see how things are going. I am also hoping fog will not be to bad of an issue on Wed. I will make sure to take notes and bring some back for those that want to know. I had one queenless hive I needed to combine with the one next to it but weather has not cooperated at all. So Sheri you guys coming back out just before chirstmas?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

lol....

You know, Chef, should head east to YOUR place for the spring break.
Your climate is much closer to his than mine.

Who would want to learn how to keep bees in this state of drought that were in,all Chef would learn is how to feed bees here.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Angi, yeah, we are flying back out Christmas day, no less, the only day AA would let us use miles for the ticket. Yeah, that fog is a downer. I booked our flight out of Fresno for 1:30pm and glad I did. I heard a flight was grounded for 6 hours last week, passengers all calling 911, no food, no toilets etc. 
While it sure seemed colder than normal to us in California, that was balmy compared to our -3 windchill when we stepped off the plane in Minneapolis! BRRRR, can't wait to get back.
Sheri


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keith Jarrett said:


> lol....
> ...Chef, should head east to YOUR place for the spring break.


Spring break? We are lucky to have our bees back from Cali by then. But, ....we could sure use help shoveling snow from the holding yard. Hey, Isaac, wanna come help in Wisconsin???
Sheri


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Well actually for the Central Valley of california this weather is mild. Yes we have the fog and no sun but usually we have had light frosts and it has killed off the flys and the heirloom tomatoes we grow here at home. Last year was the first year we had ever had tomatoes past thanksgiving but we had a frost right after for black friday. So far this year we have not gotten down to freezing or frost temps and the flys are getting horrable. Sheri if you want shoot me a pm and I will give you my cell number and you can feel free to give me a call. I am only 30 min south of Fresno. I am hoping I will have the money for the American Honey Producers confrence in Jan. I have to pay 50 for member ship (hobbiest) Although at the rate I am going I will have to pay more next year for membership. And then the 150 or 200 for the confrience or 75 for one day. I would like to go to both. I have 24 chicks I have to drop off in Ceres on my way to the Almond board meeting in Modesto. Needless to say the tomatoes are still hanging in there slow to ripen but not killed off yet which is a huge shock.

Angi


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*almond conference*

I would be interested in hearing news from the conference. Maybe you could post here? Thanks.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I plan on taking notes. LIke prices and info from growers and anything important. I will Either post here or make a new post in the commercial beekeepers section. Parking is what is going to be the killer at 1.00 an hr. I had lunch with the key speaker paid for on wed at 25.00 a month ago. But did not know it was a buck an hr. And the very last siminar I wanted to go to as well. So it islooking like it will be 9.00 just for parking. I hope and pray it is not foggy as I have to leave here at 6am. And if it is foggy I will have to leave a little earlier. I wish I had one of those mini recorders so I can record it and take more detailed notes after it. As I know I might miss something. ONe of the siminars is Almond Bloom 2009 and beyond. And I will be at that one. And another one which is right before lunch is a talk all with growers and beekeepers. I did not pay for the dinner only because of the fog. And having to get home oh and the 60.00 fee yuck. Anyway I will try my best to keep anyone wanting to know in the know.

Angi


----------

